# Fur mats/clumps and general shed control - best single tool?



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

That's like the question "If you were on a deserted island and could take only one food, what would you take?"

Different products have different functions.

A comb, slicker, and rake are probably what you need - but really it depends on your dog's coat and how much time you want to spend grooming.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks - I ended up buying both a de-matting tool and undercoat rake and went to work yesterday on her. The de-matting tool is very difficult to use on large mats so I ended up cutting some off with the shears - others I found could be worked on a little area/corner at a time, then undercoat raking and finishing with the brush.

I don't know why but this year she seems to have had many more mats on her underside than ever before. Maybe because she is a senior and less active - or maybe the awful humid weather we have here? I had to put her on our bed since getting down on the floor and doing this isn't so easy. Anyway, it's not 100% perfect yet, but the worst of it is gone and though she doesn't like it, she has to feel better now without all the extra baggage. Now we'll keep a much closer eye on it and keep her brushed.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

The only brushes I need "If" I brush once a week is a Dbl sized bristle/pin and a slicker brush.


----------

